# Wyndham RCI Exchange - cancellation policy?



## gncntry (Dec 4, 2012)

I have transferred Wyndham points to RCI and make a reservation through RCI.   I can't seem to locate the cancellation policy with RCI.   I assume there is a fee but I would like to know if I cancel if the points are returned to me.  

thank you.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 4, 2012)

The deposit of points to rci is a final transaction so they wont be coming back to your Wyndham account

here is what is on an rci exchange reservation I just made with a wyndham points deposit

Should your plans change, please contact RCI Services for CLUB WYNDHAM Plus: 1-800-572-0931 For Weeks and Nightly Stay Reservations, the following scale will apply upon cancellation (for reservations without Vacation Protection):
> 119-61 days in advance of check-in = 75% of Points refunded.
> 60-30 days in advance of check-in = 50% of Points refunded.
> 29 days or in advance of check-in = 25% of Points refunded.
> If you purchased Vacation Protection, than 100% of your Points will be returned to the RCI account upon cancellation, though the exchange fee will be forfeited.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Dec 4, 2012)

It's on pg 236 of the Member's Directory: "Deposits placed in your world-wide exchange account are a final transaction and may not be returned to your Club Wyndham Plus account". So the points will not go back in your Wyndham account.
As far as cancelling an RCI exchange, in most cases you lose the exchange fee, but the points go back in your RCI account. You can purchase cancellation insurance.

This is from the RCI guide:18. Member Cancellation of A Confirmed Exchange.
A Member may cancel or change a Confirmed Exchange online, by notifying RCI by telephone or in person at RCI, 9998 North Michigan Road, Carmel, Indiana 46032. A guest cannot cancel a Confirmed Exchange.
A. Upon cancellation, the Deposit Trading Power of the Member's Deposit may be recalculated and RCI may refund the Exchange Fee paid for the cancelled Confirmed Exchange according to the following guidelines:
i. If a Member makes a Confirmed Exchange twenty-one (21) or more days prior to the start date and the Confirmed Exchange is cancelled before the end of the next Business Day, the Member will receive a full refund of the Exchange Fee paid and the full Deposit Trading Power used to make such Confirmed Exchange; or
ii. If a Member makes a Confirmed Exchange twenty-one (21) or more days prior to the start date and the Confirmed Exchange is cancelled after the end of the next Business Day, and the Member has not purchased Vacation Protection for the Confirmed Exchange being cancelled, the Member shall not be entitled to any refund of the Exchange Fee paid. The Deposit or portion thereof used to make the Confirmed Exchange shall be redeposited into the Member's RCI account and the Deposit Trading Power of such Deposit, or portion thereof may be recalculated based on the date of the cancellation unless the Member has purchased Vacation Protection or Trading Power Protection; or
iii. If a Member makes a Confirmed Exchange twenty (20) or less days prior to the start date and the Member has not purchased Vacation Protection for the Confirmed Exchange being cancelled, the Member shall not be entitled to any refund of the Exchange Fee paid regardless of when the cancellation occurs. The Deposit, or portion thereof used to make the Confirmed Exchange shall be redeposited into the Member's RCI account and the Deposit Trading Power of such Deposit may be recalculated based on the date of the cancellation unless the Member has purchased Vacation Protection or Trading Power Protection.
B. Except as otherwise stated in these Terms and Conditions, when cancellation occurs prior to the start date of a Confirmed Exchange, the Member may request another exchange without making an additional Deposit. The then current Exchange Fees and policies will apply.


----------



## ailin (Mar 26, 2016)

ronparise said:


> The deposit of points to rci is a final transaction so they wont be coming back to your Wyndham account
> 
> here is what is on an rci exchange reservation I just made with a wyndham points deposit
> 
> ...



Can anyone confirm the points refunded to RCI for cancellations is still current?  I don't see it on any of my old confirmations.


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 27, 2016)

ailin said:


> Can anyone confirm the points refunded to RCI for cancellations is still current?  I don't see it on any of my old confirmations.




Yes, they still follow this tiered return of points. You only get this screen when you attempt to make a booking and decline the vacation protection. The refund policy is shown via a pop-up window. I've never seen it shown on a confirmation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ailin (Mar 27, 2016)

uscav8r said:


> Yes, they still follow this tiered return of points. You only get this screen when you attempt to make a booking and decline the vacation protection. The refund policy is she on via a pop-up  window. I've never seen it shown on a confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah, I see.  It's been awhile since I confirmed something.  Thank you!


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 27, 2016)

ailin said:


> Ah, I see.  It's been awhile since I confirmed something.  Thank you!




To be more accurate, this pop-up is shown when choosing the protection options as the 2nd or 3rd step of a 4-step booking process, with the 4th actually confirming payment and booking. 

You can test this out to see the various cancellation windows without completing any booking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

